# Signature Competition/SOTW 3 (Week Ending August 7, 2009)



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, here we go with SOTW 3. Our last winner was chuck8807

So here we go....Registration begins............NOW.

I'm not going to put a limit on when entries can be submitted, as we have no way of knowing how many people will enter. So feel free to post whenever you want as long as it's before the deadline (August 7)

This edition will run until August 7, and the voting will be up on August 8th and 9th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.

----------


*Competition Guidelines:*

Participants: *as many as we can get*
Theme: *Comic Book Character*
Size:* MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: 8/7/09 at 11:59 pm EST


----------


*Prizes:*

The winner receives *50,000* credits, and the runner up gets *10,000* credits.

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.










Good luck!


Sign up now:


1. *D.P.*
2. *Michael Carson*
3. chuck8807
4. *Kryonicle*
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm in, as usual.

Does this include guys like Batman and Superman and such? I realize they are comics, but they are also movies and cartoons and everything else.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> I'm in, as usual.
> 
> Does this include guys like Batman and Superman and such? I realize they are comics, but they are also movies and cartoons and everything else.


Added you.

And yeah, I would think so, as long as they were/are comic book characters. Which is good because I've never read a comic before. :-/


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Same here, that's why I was making sure, lol.

You can expect a sig of Superman, Batman, or Spiderman from me, as those are basically the only guys I know.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

im in of course


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Good luck
> everyone.


So does this mean you're in? 



chuck8807 said:


> im in of course


Gotcha.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd like to vote on these, but I usually don't notice the polls until after the voting has taken place for some reason. I'll be sure to check the graphix showroom more often. Last week had some solid sigs.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> im in of course


You mind voting this week man? More voters we can get the better.

In.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> I'd like to vote on these, but I usually don't notice the polls until after the voting has taken place for some reason. I'll be sure to check the graphix showroom more often. Last week had some solid sigs.


Thanks a lot man. Yeah, I really want to get a lot more vote for these GFX guys. I know they work hard on their sigs, and it's only right that they get to show it off.

Btw, I'm almost done with mine...I have to say, I'm liking it so far


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

No sir im not in this week maybe another week..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> No sir im not in this week maybe another week..


*waits patiently*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> *waits patiently*


Lol you guys are wooping arse in the GFX you don;t need me back haha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

My entry.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> My entry.


Nice man! Really like that.

I'm gonna finish mine up for tomorrow.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks, buddy.

I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone gets in, as usual.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I finished earlier than I thought:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I finished earlier than I thought:


Good job, I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jennathebenda said:


> The detail of the eye is pretty cool, but i have this soft spot for Michael Carson =p


I've noticed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jennathebenda said:


> The detail of the eye is pretty cool, but i have this soft spot for hulk =p





D.P. said:


> I've noticed.


I see what you did thar.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You can't get much nicer or awesome..er(?).. than D.P. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> You can't get much nicer or awesome..er(?).. than D.P. :thumbsup:


Why thank you.



jennathebenda said:


> ive noticed.


:bye02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jennathebenda said:


> ive noticed.


Oh, a worthy poster you are, miss Jenna. raise01:


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

chuck8807 said:


> heres mine


That's awesome. Damn, that was clever fading it from the left side. 

From what I see so far, voting is gonna be hard as hell. Can't wait for the other entry(ies?)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey guys, unfortunatly I have to pull out of SOTWs for at least 2 weeks now. My PC is a total shambles and crashes loading up Photoshop (or anything really .... )

Will be getting a new pc within a couple weeks, bout time I upgraded. Can still use the net though (wow...) 

Good luck all.


----------

